# A forgotten journey - LASS, Symphobia, EW SO and live clarinet



## Jaap (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi people,

I wrote a while ago a little piece called A Forgotten Journey. I wrote this to experiment a bit with live clarinet and different sample libraries.

The piece is written with EW platinum, LASS, Symphobia and the use of live clarinet (my wife).

Any form of comment is more then welcome

You can listen the piece here: http://www.3peakaudio.com/music/A_Forgotten_Journey.mp3

Thanks and hopefully a joyfull listening!


----------



## A/V4U (Jan 3, 2010)

Jaap. To tell you truth past two hours Im surffing this site and have listen bunch of short pieces. Hearing the solo clarinet puts so sentimental mood on me. Sounds so great. The rest I just can say is showing hudge potential of libraries. EW Might be one of my future pick. Definitely enjoyed listening. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JBacal (Jan 3, 2010)

Enjoyed listening!

Best,
Jay


----------



## schatzus (Jan 3, 2010)

Delicate and surprisingly enjoyable listen. (Several times as a matter of fact!)
Great work!


----------



## MacQ (Jan 3, 2010)

This is a great example of why "live" is usually best. 

~Stu


----------



## Rob (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah Jaap, very nice! and my compliments to your wife for her sensitive interpretation of your theme...


----------



## Jaap (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the nice words and Rob: I will do that, thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## Blackster (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice work !! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey Jaap, I enjoyed this. Lovely piece! Great work.


----------



## lux (Jan 5, 2010)

nice, i liked the overall idea and themes.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 5, 2010)

I often like to use solo clarinet in my pieces for a wistful feeling. Wonderful job here. I definitely feel that the live clarinet brings the piece to life.


----------

